# αυτοτελείς ισχυρισμοί



## nickel (Jun 25, 2010)

Είδα κάπου μια συζήτηση για το θέμα, αλλά δεν ικανοποιήθηκα απολύτως από την απόδοση που προτάθηκε. Τι είναι οι αυτοτελείς ισχυρισμοί σε μια δίκη;

Επειδή, αν το πω με δικά μου λόγια, την έχω σίγουρη την γκάφα, αντιγράφω από εισήγηση σε ημερίδα:

Η έννοια των αυτοτελών ισχυρισμών καθορίζεται από τον Α.Π. μ’ ένα μάλλον «περιγραφικό» ορισμό κατά τον οποίο αυτή η προνομιούχος κατηγορία ισχυρισμών αφορά αποκλειστικά σε στοιχεία που κατατείνουν στην άρση του άδικου χαρακτήρα της πράξης (20επ. Π.Κ.) και του αξιοποίνου αυτής (14επ. Π.Κ. ), στον αποκλεισμό ή τη μείωση της ικανότητας για καταλογισμό του δράστη (26επ. Π.Κ.), στον αντικειμενικό αιτιώδη σύνδεσμο, στους λόγους που αυξομειώνουν την ποινή (83 και 84 Π.Κ.) και, τέλος, στον εξωτερικό όρο του αξιόποινου όπου αυτός προβλέπεται. *Δεν εντάσσονται, επομένως, στην έννοια των αυτοτελών ισχυρισμών τα υπερασπιστικά επιχειρήματα και οι αρνητικοί της κατηγορίας ισχυρισμοί, που αποτελούν τους ισχυρισμούς ουσίας αναφορικά με την εκδικαζόμενη υπόθεση.*​
Pleadings unrelated to the substance of a case. Μέχρι εκεί έχω φτάσει. Δεν ξέρω καν αν ο σωστός όρος για τους ισχυρισμούς είναι pleadings ή κάποια άλλη λέξη. Η βοήθεια, όποτε κι αν έρθει, θα βοηθήσει πολλούς (και θα ικανοποιηθεί και η περιέργειά μου). Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 25, 2010)

Τώρα αρχηγέ έβαλες τα πολύ δύσκολα:)!

Η προσπάθεια απόδοσης είναι αξιοπρόσεκτη, αλλά ενέχει ένα σοβαρό κίνδυνο: εκτός συμφραζομένων μπορεί εύκολα να δώσει την εντύπωση ότι πρόκειται για δικονομικό ισχυρισμό, κάτι που δεν ισχύει εν προκειμένω.

Ας ληφθεί υπόψη ότι από άλλα συστήματα δικαίου ο όρος μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και εκτός του ειδικού πλαισίου που θέτει το ελληνικό (ποινικό) δίκαιο, προκειμένου να δηλώσει την αυτονόητη έννοια (δηλ. ισχυρισμό που δεν αποτελεί σκέλος άλλου ισχυρισμού, π.χ. έναν ισχυρισμό που αποτελεί αυτοτελώς λόγο ακυρώσεως). Στην περίπτωση αυτή τα διάφορα "independent plea" και "autonomous plea" είναι σαφώς δόκιμα (απαντούν σε καμιά δεκαριά αποφάσεις του ΔΕΚ/ΔΕΕ και του ΠΕΚ/ΓΔ, αλλά η ανεύρεσή τους είναι ελαφρώς κουραστική, γιατί πρέπει κανείς να γκουγκλίσει τον όρο σε όλους τους αριθμούς και τις πτώσεις).

Ενδεχομένως, οι παραπάνω αποδόσεις να μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιηθούν και για την περίπτωσή μας (συνοδευόμενες την πρώτη φορά και από τον ορισμό που παρατέθηκε).


----------



## Earion (Jun 25, 2010)

Θα προσπαθήσω να δώσω την απάντηση όσο πιο απλά μπορώ, με τον κίνδυνο να υπεραπλουστεύσω.
Όταν σε κατηγορούν ότι την τάδε μέρα και ώρα σε συνέλαβε η αστυνομία να έχεις απάνω σου ναρκωτικά, μπορείς να προβάλεις δύο ειδών ισχυρισμούς: πρώτον, να *αρνηθείς την πράξη* (Όχι δεν είχα απάνω μου ναρκωτικά, ή όχι, η ουσία που είχα στην τσέπη μου ήταν ζάχαρη)· δεύτερον, να μην αρνηθείς την πράξη (όντως ναρκωτικά ήταν η ουσία στην τσέπη μου), αλλά να ισχυριστείς ότι συνέτρεχαν κάποιοι άλλοι λόγοι (μου την έβαλε στην τσέπη κάποιος χωρίς να το καταλάβω, ή ενόσω ήμουν μεθυσμένος, ή με απείλησε ο μαφιόζος ότι θα σκοτώσει την κόρη μου αν δεν κάνω τη μεταφορά, ή είμαι ναρκομανής). Αυτοί οι ισχυρισμοί, που δεν αρνούνται τη βάση της κατηγορίας, δηλαδή την πράξη (δεν είναι δηλαδή ισχυρισμοί ως προς την ουσία της κατηγορίας), αλλά επιδιώκουν να μετριάσουν είτε τον άδικο χαρακτήρα της πράξης είτε τον καταλογισμό, είναι *αυτοτελείς ισχυρισμοί*.


----------



## poppy (Oct 7, 2010)

*αυτοτελείς ισχυρισμοί-ένσταση*

Καλημέρα!
Απ' ότι κατάλαβα με τους αυτοτελείς ισχυρισμούς δεν αρνείσαι την πράξη, λέγοντας ότι υπήρχε κάποιος λόγος για να προβείς σ' αυτήν.
Αν αρνείσαι την πράξη, επειδή για παράδειγμα δεν πληρούται η αντικειμενική ή η υποκειμενική υπόσταση του εγκλήματος, υποβάλλεις ένσταση;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 1, 2012)

Βρήκα τον παρακάτω ορισμό:

A defense in which the defendant introduces evidence, which, if found to be credible, will negate criminal or civil liability, even if it is proven that the defendant committed the alleged acts. Self-defense, entrapment, insanity, and necessity are some examples of affirmative defenses.​http://www.law.cornell.edu/wex/affirmative_defense

Ο ορισμός αυτός αποδίδει τον όρο _*affirmative defense*_ και έχω την εντύπωση ότι το περιεχόμενό του είναι αντίστοιχο του ελληνικού. Τι λέτε;


----------

